# Crustaceans!



## ConorM (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon freshwater empty tank and I want crustaceans! I want decent sized things, no 1" shrimp. Also, preferably, a peaceful one. I don't have any aeration aside from a filter, so no crayfish. It would be cool if there you can find something that wasn't a filter feeder, but if I have no options give me the cost of filter feeder food and the actual animal.:gossip:


----------



## sankho (Jun 26, 2011)

If u have no fish, then u can try crabs ?


----------



## ConorM (Aug 2, 2011)

What kind and where? I live in deerfield beach, FL


----------



## bubbles1 (Jun 25, 2011)

try dwarf orange crayfish ... really cool , cheap , and peaceful and fun to watch


----------

